# Livery Yard Be Careful



## flyinghorses (Feb 16, 2013)

I have just been told I have to move my horse from the livery yard that I am keeping him in. I am very upset. He is a strong horse and has been fit for the past 5 years I have owned him, but since being at this yard has suffered from colds and coughs and I have had to ask my parents for over £500 to pay the vets bills to cover the antibiotics. Is it possible that he has caught them from the other horses on the yard? He has been at other yards before and has never had this problem. I have been told I have neglected him, but I have had a really bad cold and have done my best and another person has also been looking after him for me. I have found another yard not far away which is nicer and they said that a cold is normal for a horse at this time of year so I should not upset myself, but this yard manager has been so mean to me saying I will ruin their reputation, but it is already bad because of their attitude. Now I know why. Does anyone know if horses catch colds like humans. The vet did not want to comment because she treats lots of horses at the yard so was a bit embarassed. Trudy, Chippenham, Wiltshire


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A horse that has been fit for 5 years since you have owned him is clearly not neglect so dont take any notice of them.
I cant comment on horses and colds as my horse has never had one but i do give him garlic in his food every day, plus i dont share a livery yard.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Horses can indeed catch a cold and it can be passed from horse to horse but not human to horse and vice versa. So it is possible that your horse has caught this from one of the other horses in the stable especially if they have been travelling to shows etc.

If you think your horse has a cold you should not put it out to pasture or ride it. Check the ventilation in the stable, keep your horse warm and ensure your horse is isolated from others and use the same buckets etc (not sharing with other horses). I would also ensure you are giving your horse the right vitamins etc.


----------

